# Tampa Area Piers - Plz Help



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Will be in Tampa in about a month and wanted to get some help on where to go/how to fish. From what I can see Skyway pier looks good. Any insights on how to fish that pier?

Also, Coastal Explorer show other piers too... what's my best option to catch a variety of fish? Will be fishing after 5 or 6 PM. BTW how's that 275 traffic to the pier if you're leaving from Tamapa? TIA .


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

GhostCrab said:


> Will be in Tampa in about a month and wanted to get some help on where to go/how to fish. From what I can see Skyway pier looks good. Any insights on how to fish that pier?
> 
> Also, Coastal Explorer show other piers too... what's my best option to catch a variety of fish? Will be fishing after 5 or 6 PM. BTW how's that 275 traffic to the pier if you're leaving from Tamapa? TIA .


I'm already looking here: http://www.skywaypiers.com/

But since I am an active on P&S I though I'd get some help here


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

www.skywaypiers.com

I'm not an expert on Tampa, especially the traffic but I have fished the Skyway with some good results. If you fish the Skyway, talk to Big Mike in the tackle shop, he's a great guy and will set you up for some fish.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

emanuel said:


> www.skywaypiers.com
> 
> I'm not an expert on Tampa, especially the traffic but I have fished the Skyway with some good results. If you fish the Skyway, talk to Big Mike in the tackle shop, he's a great guy and will set you up for some fish.


Thx. I will just call them as I get closer. Traffic can't be worse that the DC Area I hope


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Dang, beat me to it. I don't know the other piers there, but that's a good one. Also if you catch the moon and tide right, you can catch some monster shrimp and there's plenty of blue crabs too.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

emanuel said:


> Dang, beat me to it. I don't know the other piers there, but that's a good one. Also if you catch the moon and tide right, you can catch some *monster shrimp* and there's plenty of blue crabs too.


That would be great... ain't no monster shrimp up here AFAIK. Any help in that area would be real cool .

I'll keep looking though...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ghost*

Go to www.boatlessfishing.com

Then go to the forum and look for the section
"Central west florida" 
I think most of those guys live on the "skyway" over there. And they seem to have alot of info on how and where to fish the that bridge...We have a few on here.....But they seem to always have a report from the "Skyway" all the time....hope that helps:fishing:


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> Go to www.boatlessfishing.com
> 
> Then go to the forum and look for the section
> "Central west florida"
> I think most of those guys live on the "skyway" over there. And they seem to have alot of info on how and where to fish the that bridge...We have a few on here.....But they seem to always have a report from the "Skyway" all the time....hope that helps:fishing:


Thx a lot - will definitely check out.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> Thx a lot - will definitely check out.


i love that pier i wanna take a trip down there sometime soon let me know how it goes 


btw just use a pin rig with anchor line make sure you use a wire leader for the kings. stock up on gotcha's or gold spoons for spanish and reel them fast!!!! or bring a 6/0 or bigger and throw/float out dead bait for sharks/jewfish

there's so many things you can catch at that pier its amazing


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

John81 said:


> i love that pier i wanna take a trip down there sometime soon let me know how it goes
> 
> 
> btw just use a pin rig with anchor line make sure you use a wire leader for the kings. stock up on gotcha's or gold spoons for spanish and reel them fast!!!! or bring a 6/0 or bigger and throw/float out dead bait for sharks/jewfish
> ...


John, good to hear from ya 

Yup, I'll take pics too... looking forward to it.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> John, good to hear from ya
> 
> Yup, I'll take pics too... looking forward to it.


i think you should throw me in your trunk and wake me up when we get there cough cough lol


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

John81 said:


> i think you should throw me in your trunk and wake me up when we get there cough cough lol


LOL. Let's just get a bunch of us MD/DE board folks together, rent an RV, and drive down there... fishing the coast .


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostCrab said:


> LOL. Let's just get a bunch of us MD/DE board folks together, rent an RV, and drive down there... fishing the coast .


ill be the first to sign up!!!!!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hey, Hey*

we have to get a invite, if that happen.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> we have to get a invite, if that happen.


ugh im already thinking about it lol


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Ooohh.... What dates are we talkin about? I'll be down closer to November, but would love to join in on a group carpool down there. JP28, get ready, because the WBB may be preparing to invade Florida!!!!!  We expect a fine welcome and I'm looking forward to wetting a line with you one day.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Ooohh.... What dates are we talkin about? I'll be down closer to November, but would love to join in on a group carpool down there. JP28, get ready, because the WBB may be preparing to invade Florida!!!!!  We expect a fine welcome and I'm looking forward to wetting a line with you one day.


We should just pick a date, get KMW to work the logistics , and get it done!

I will "scope" out the place myself in about a month .


----------

